# Walking Dead Season 5 Begins!



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Season 5 of The Walking Dead begins this Sunday, October 12th (9:00 ET/8:00 CT, I believe).

More good (though not unexpected) news - it has been renewed for a sixth season, too!

http://www.tv.com/shows/the-walking...lking-dead-renewed-season-6-amc-141269778010/


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

:up: Thanks for the reminder.

My TiVo HD Season Pass did not pick it up because Comcast here changed AMC from the east coast to the west coast feed since the end of last season. The channel designation changed from AMCHD to AMCPHD so I made a new season pass for Walking Dead (and Talking Dead) and deleted the old ones.


----------



## harlequinnature (Jul 25, 2014)

I've seen the first episode of season 5 of The Walking Dead today and it was fantastic! Good thing I recorded it, I don't mind watching it again.


----------

